# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Responsible Aquarium Ownership >  freshwater puffers

## djprincessx

Hmmm, I have no clue about freshwater puffers. I saw one today at a pet store in the mall and was just wondering if anybody had any experience with them, because he really interested me. Like anyone know what the size of tank it needs to be in, cause it was maybe the size of a bubblegum ball, one of the bigger ones. But size of tank, tank mates, etc? If anyone has any info, pls help  :Smile:

----------


## Nautilus

Did you get them ?

I have linked my cousin here she keeps freshwater puffers , i think she may be able to pass on some knowledge.

----------


## djprincessx

No, I never did get them! I never got any knowledge about them and don't have time to research, especially right now just starting back 2 college online. If she does have some information she would like to share I would love that. The more I know and the less I have to research, the more likely I am to get one! Thank you in advance hun!

*leslie*

----------


## Timo

Most marine puffers grow quite large and out grow most tank I would have thought freshwater puffers would be the same, just a guess.

----------


## Nautilus

Answers here for you

----------


## chirpie2010

Pea puffers need to be in a 30 gallon tank. The temp needs to be between 77° f and 79° f. They eat blood worms and snails. Get three at least.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk

----------

